# Upper Peninsula Deer Camp 2011



## Macker13 (Oct 1, 2007)

GrizzlyHunter said:


> Here's my Avatar full size. It's our best deer camp pic...back in the day ('89).
> 
> Wishin' fer anoder year like dat, eh?
> 
> ...



25 year UP deer camp guy checking in, your pic's will never be boring and I second the poster that said we should take more pic's.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

Alright...just one more of my favs...

My oldest son (in the black/red plaid of course) took his first deer, a mature doe a couple of years ago. Note the blood on his cheeks...tradition runs deep at our camp.












I strongly recommend that you all make a concentrated effort to take more pics. Especially of your young-uns. They grow up so darned fast...


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Your camp sounds like a lot of fun.I recently dug up some old family deer camp pics that I need to get scanned so I can post them up. Most are just old black and white pics of early UP tent camps our family had. One is of my Grandmother and one of her deer along with other hero shots.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

old graybeard said:


> Your camp sounds like a lot of fun.I recently dug up some old family deer camp pics that I need to get scanned so I can post them up. Most are just old black and white pics of early UP tent camps our family had. One is of my Grandmother and one of her deer along with other hero shots.


Black and white pics...how old are you? When I was a kid we at least had color pics. :lol::lol::lol: Just kiddin' ya!

I look forward to seeing em' though. Get them puppies scanned and post away my friend!


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

Alright....OGB motivated me to post one more pic...in black & white. My Grand-Dad was the hunting guide for this group(he's on the lower left, only one without a coat). This was taken in Nov' of 1949. Notice all of the wool Mackinaw's, pants and caps. The boots were rubber galoshes either zip-u, or buckle, with wool felt liners that you bought separately. Not a lot of big bucks, but a very cool photo...I think anyway:










I'm sure all of these men pictured have gone to that great hunting forest in the sky. Even the young teenager in the front row (my uncle) passed away a few years back. I'm glad somebody thought to take a picture. Let this be motivation to all you that wished you took more pictures...because it's the only pic I own of my Grand-Dad. 

Again, my apologies to anyone I've bored with "this" pic before too.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

GrizzlyHunter said:


> Alright....OGB motivated me to post one more pic...in black & white. My Grand-Dad was the hunting guide for this group(he's on the lower left, only one without a coat). This was taken in Nov' of 1949. Notice all of the wool Mackinaw's, pants and caps. The boots were rubber galoshes either zip-u, or buckle, with wool felt liners that you bought separately. Not a lot of big bucks, but a very cool photo...I think anyway:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that's what I call a Hunting camp, love it! That pic would be hanging on my wall. Ever feel like you were born a decade or two too lateI have a handful of old hunting pics of my Grandfather(still need to get the scanning done)and wish I had more. He worked for the railroad when he was younger as a hunter to feed the men that built one of the first railroads across British Columbia, talk about some hunting stories, he had them


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

old graybeard said:


> Now that's what I call a Hunting camp, love it! That pic would be hanging on my wall.


I had that pic enlarged, matted and framed, and it's hanging on the wall in my trophy room. Kinda scary...:tdo12:


----------



## Rut-N-Strut (Apr 8, 2001)

GrizzlyHunter said:


> I had that pic enlarged, matted and framed, and it's hanging on the wall in my trophy room. Kinda scary...:tdo12:


and kinda' COOL!!!!:coolgleam





___________________________________________________________


----------



## drenalin (Apr 21, 2012)

Im bringing this back from the dead. I don't stop thinking about deer camp in the the UP so I thought id get this rolling again. Anymore pics of camp out there????


----------



## drenalin (Apr 21, 2012)

Deer camp started with me at a young age. Here I am at great grandpas camp in '83. I was 1 year old.


----------



## .44 (Oct 1, 2010)

Our camp in 2011,my son's first yooper buck,my Dad and I.Good times.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

We had a very bitter sweet year at Deer Camp this year....

here's my youngest boy's first buck taken on Thanksgiving day, last fall.










here's one of the 'Young Bucks' wit' der' bucks, eh?











and last, but certainly not least...a picture of my cousin Keith who spent three days with us at Deer Camp. This is where I dropped him off at his car out at the main road to head home....I never saw him again. Five weeks later he fell over dead from a blod clot. I miss you cousin Keith.










Cherish the time with your friends and family at camp. You never know when somebody's tag is gonna get punched.


----------

